# Reload RTA Help



## JB1987 (13/1/20)

Hi guys,

So I got my hands on a Reload RTA and installed some 3mm White Collar Fused Claptons, but I'm not blown away by the vape as I was expecting to be. My Blotto just performs better with the same coils (resized to 2.5mm).

Could some of you Reload guys/girls please help with photos of your build, coil placement, tips, etc?

Will give it another go before I decide to sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/1/20)

Try putting the coils more over to the sides more towards the airflow because the airflow isn't very directional i feel sometimes you lose flavour when the coils are placed too much in the middle, i had the same issue, it worked for me, also don't place coils too low, i think 4 or 5 mm with coily tool, haven't used a reload in forever since my M25 so i'm just going off what i can remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/1/20)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I got my hands on a Reload RTA and installed some 3mm White Collar Fused Claptons, but I'm not blown away by the vape as I was expecting to be. My *Blotto* just performs better with the same coils (resized to 2.5mm).
> 
> ...



Definitely not a better RTA at all. I've tried the same coils and same juice in the Blotto and the Reload wins. The fact that a compulsive/obsessive especially when it comes to flavor has sworn by the Reload for almost 3 years, says something.

Can you post some pictures of your build? I am about to rewick, will post pics of mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (13/1/20)

This is where its at for me... I thin the ends of my wicks a lot and the middke of the wicks are a little fluffier than the ends, i tuck them into the channels so you see the wicks ever so slightly and boom Bobs your uncle! By far the greatest rta of all time IMO.



Did someone say bubbles?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/1/20)

You must/can place your coils very close to the airflow. 

Perhaps your wicking is the issue. Your cotton should not be poking out the bottom of the wicking slots. You should also make a space between your cotton, as detailed in the second picture(It is an old pic).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (13/1/20)

Thanks guys, I think I was a bit too generous with my wicking and coil legs a bit too short, meaning they were more in the centre of the deck. I'll get some new coils and give it another bash. Will post my feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/20)

@JB1987 
I like to use the deck as a guide to line up the outer ends of the coils if that makes any sense? See pics below:

Line up the coil like so: (making sure the outer end is in line with the purple line)



You can then use the next pic as a guide where to cut cotton:



and some more shots:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JB1987 (14/1/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @JB1987
> I like to use the deck as a guide to line up the outer ends of the coils if that makes any sense? See pics below:
> 
> Line up the coil like so: (making sure the outer end is in line with the purple line)
> ...



This is great thank you. I'll rebuild this evening and let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/1/20)

JB1987 said:


> This is great thank you. I'll rebuild this evening and let you know how it goes


And?


----------



## JB1987 (15/1/20)

Sorry guys, only got round to the rebuild late last night. Great flavour and way less noisy draw, I'll tweak it a bit more on the next build but I'm very happy with it at the moment. Thanks for all the help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

